# What did you name your TiVos?



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

If you have multiple TiVos and multi-room viewing, what did you name your devices?

Mine are Couch and Penthouse.
They used to be Potato and Horking Up.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Mulder, Scully. The new S3 is named Gemini.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Basement, Front Room and Family Room. I'm all about utilty.

tk


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Master, Guest, Living


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Hugh and Max are my two Humax DRT800 model TiVos.

I haven't come up with a brilliant name for the Series3 yet.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Johnny


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

The only interesting name I gave one was the Tivo I gave to an aunt. She goes by the name "Rie", so I called it "Rivo". I don't think she's ever noticed.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Mister T and the S3 is Mister Teetwo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Livingroom
Bedroom.
Another utilitarian here.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

MBR
LR


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Galileo and Columbus.


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Tivo
Upstairs Tivo


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Bedroom
Green Room
Basement

Typically I name my devices using female names (for instance, this laptop is called Alicia, my main server is called Clarissa), but since there is no way to name TiVos separately from what they are displayed as in the Now Playing list, I just went with location names.

Here is the June 24th 1995 death announcement of my first real file server, Abernathy.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I compromised with real names that gave location: eg, Fred, Ben, Sue for the TiVos on the First floor, Basement, and Second floor respectively.

However, at the moment it's a mess due to additional TiVos, and much swapping around because of the HDTV and S3. I'm waiting to see what happens with MRV on the S3 before I swap any of the names around to match location again. (I need to know whether I have to keep an S2 connected to the HDTV as well as the S3.)


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Jupiter - a 300GB-upgraded 240, our first TiVo
Mercury - a stock 540 (Dockers promo freebie)
Janus - a 400GB-upgraded DT

Jupiter and Janus are stacked together in the main room, with Janus also feeding the bedroom via coax. Mercury is currently(and likely permanently) offline. Maybe one day I'll ebay it to someone looking for a single tuner OTA-capable tivo.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Big Room. What can I say? I lack imagination.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

S2
S3

They used to be "Wallace" and "Gromit" but I couldn't remember which was which, so I went utilitarian.


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

living room and bedroom. i'm a very creative person.

- Jon


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I was sloppy. My first TiVo I bought was a series 2, and I just called it

TiVo1

The second was a series 1, so I called it

SERIES1

So it's:

TiVo1
SERIES1

I probably should either call it SERIES1 and SERIES2, or TiVo1 and TiVo2. Oh well.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Guest Room

Family Room

Pioneer

Office

Office 2

Bedroom

Master Bedroom


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Because of this thread, I've just logged on to my TiVo account and renamed my TiVos. They are now:

Series1
Series2

I don't want to name them for the room they're in, because sometimes my wife changes her mind on what rooms they're in. But the series 1 will always be a series 1, and the series 2 will always be a series 2.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

Old S2's
Living Room
Bedroom

New S3
Starbuck


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

DTiVofamily
SciFi
DVDBurner
KidsDVD
Janets
Grandpa


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Jtlytle TiVo 1

Jtlytle TiVo 2

Jtlytle TiVo 3

If I have 7 TiVo's, I would name them Doc, Dopey, Bashful, Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy and Sneezy.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

S2= Timmy the TiVo 

S3= Prometheus 

Refurb S2= Frankenstein


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

I wasn't as creative as the people that named them for the rooms they are in! 

PIONEER
TOSHIBA
SERIES2

I tried to name the new one "Upstairs", but it just didn't look right to me, so I renamed it "SERIES2" and made it all CAPS just like the other two.

--Katie


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Paying a bit of homage to the founders in my home:

Barton and Ramsay, both are S3 units.


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

Didn't name the Series 3 yet, but the Series2 is named Skip. [for my love of 30 second skip]


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

Mine are _Family Room_ and _Playroom_. But since they have static IP addresses on my home network, they also have the names tivo80 and tivo40, respectively.

I guess now that I've upgraded the drives on both of them, those LAN names aren't quite right anymore. On the other hand, those names aren't used much in practice, so I guess it doesn't matter! 

-Mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

"lounge", for wishful thinking of where I want it.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

Andy
Barney
Floyd


----------



## ZikZak (Aug 12, 2002)

"Evil Bob" and
"Evil Jane"


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

I named mine "The Igloo" because when I gave it to my wife (and I guess me too  ) i took a picture of each of the sides of the box and essentially shrank the tivo box down and enclosed the mini tivo box in an igloo shape... i don't like my christmas presents to be simple wrap and tape jobs.. i usually have to make them more complicated...

http://members.cox.net/michael.bergman/OCC/47.jpg


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

My first TiVo was my Humax DRT-800. I named it "Infinity"

I named my S3 "Odyssey"

When my Lifetime transfer kicked in, the names swapped. Fine by me ;-}

(On a related note: Back in the day when I only dealt with 3 computers their names were Blossom, Buttercup, and Bubbles)


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

S1 is unnamed. S3 is 'new hotness'.

I didn't want to slam the S1 by naming it 'old and busted'.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

For some reason I thought all TiVos had to named. I could be wrong though. In fact, I must be wrong since you say you have an unnamed TiVo.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

S1, S2, and S3


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> For some reason I thought all TiVos had to named. I could be wrong though. In fact, I must be wrong since you say you have an unnamed TiVo.


Well, in my Tivo account it is named "DVR 2073", but I didn't name it that.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I wasn't creative with mine. I have:

"TernerBedroom 540"
-- and --
"TernerFamilyRoom 540"

R.I.P first "TernerFamilyRoomTivo," who died of a broken drive.

I was more creative in the naming of my wireless network. My network is named "W32mydoom.virus" - just some subtle extra discouragement for anyone that might see it when casting about for hotspots. I figure they'll pass it over, just in case, in favor of my neighbor's network named "John's Network"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> S1, S2, and S3


That's what I like....imagination. Mine are named S3 and S2


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

"This One"
"That One"

It's kind of a pain because I have to rename them every time I switch rooms.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Downstairs 60
Upstairs 140

Simply the locations and the size of the hard drive


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

jayfest said:


> Downstairs 60
> Upstairs 140
> 
> Simply the locations and the size of the hard drive


Well not only do the locations of my TiVos change, the hard drive sizes of both have also changed since I've owned them. So I don't put location or HD size into either's names.


----------



## ScottUrman (Dec 22, 2004)

Trevor & Teresa. Trevor was the original S2, and Teresa was the new S3. When the lifetime transfer went through, they were swapped so Trevor is the S3 and Teresa the old S2.


----------



## dreamseason (Mar 14, 2003)

sTiVo and Alva


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Nightlight, Shiny, OldTimer, and WorkHorse


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

The Office (S2DT, no longer in the office)
Living room (540, still in the living room next to S3)
S3 (easy enough)
Kitchen (540, in the kitchen)

Not very clever at all, but it works.


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

SuperHumJak S2
Balcony S2
Theatre S3


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

drjlb said:


> Andy
> Barney
> Floyd


And the next, presumably, will be Opie or AuntBee or Goober.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> And the next, presumably, will be Opie or AuntBee or Goober.


Maybe Gomer would be a good name.  (He had several guest appearances on that show.)


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

choccy said:


> Typically I name my devices using female names (for instance, this laptop is called Alicia, my main server is called Clarissa), .


Hopefully not:


> Seinfeld "Bovary, Mulva, Dolores ?"


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

No


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Put me in the unimaginative column with: Den, Bedroom and Office.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

My 1st Tivo was a DTivo, since been given away to friend after I moved to cable, that has no name.

My 2nd Tivo is a S2DT, called "Tivo Two"

My 3rd Tivo is a S3, called "Tivo Three"

Yes, not very creative, but the names seem so obvious.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Bedroom DT (S2DT,902hrs)
Brown Room DT (S2DT,902hrs)
Living Room DT (S2DT,721hrs)
Sony (SVR3000,670hrs)
Pioneer (810H,325hrs)
DVD Trek (SD-H400,560hrs)
Trekorder (DRT-800,721hrs)
HD Tivo (S3,65HD hrs,609SD hrs)
I have no life...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

buddhawood said:


> Bedroom DT (S2DT,902hrs)
> Brown Room DT (S2DT,902hrs)
> Living Room DT (S2DT,721hrs)
> Sony (SVR3000,670hrs)
> ...


HOLY CRAP!  

How many tuners is that?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

My sole TiVo is called "Series 3".


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I have Bedroom and Living Room...but this thread certainly has me rethinking... 



timckelley said:


> Maybe Gomer would be a good name.  (He had several guest appearances on that show.)


Was before my time...but i thought Gomer was created on this show...and Gomer Pyle USMC was a spinoff...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I suppose I could have named them after the colors: "Gray" and "Black", and that would have worked well too.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

"My" TiVo is "Mr TiVo"
My Wife's is "Mrs TiVo"

I have a third, dead one, still active called "Upstairs." I'm working on it...

-Matt


----------



## Cabal (Feb 22, 2007)

Any credit for "Home"?


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> And the next, presumably, will be Opie or AuntBee or Goober.


Actually, I'm leaning toward Otis. But you're right on track.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2001)

Ernie (HDVR2 - 180 hours)
Bert (HDVR2 - 35 hours)
NoName (Phillips DVR6000 - 35 hours) used in the rug rat's room.

We have little pictures of Bert and Ernie on the remotes, the source buttons on the audio receiver and the boxes themselves. And the video channels on the TV are also named. So, you just have to match the pictures -- easy for the rug rat and guests.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

DT=Twin TiVo w325hr

A LifeTime TiVo I let my bother use for $50yrly= Pioneer TiVo w80hr

S2= Maxine's w156 hr

After I get $300 total, it will transfer into his name. It might not be long before he will get a DT.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

S2DT = Desperate Family (purchased almost entirely so we could Tivo Desperate Housewives and Family Guy as they aired new eps)
S2 = Sam's Folly (what my wife claimed about it when I first got it years ago, although I didn't name it this until I started playing with music sharing over the web and thought "Living Room" was pretty pedestrian)


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Downstair: Lounge.

Upstairs: Office.

My next I might call: Johnson.


----------



## Nature Boy (Feb 29, 2004)

Bedroom
Computer room.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

80 Hr 
140 Hr


----------



## kwurst (Feb 26, 2004)

Asphyxia XIX

(but, then, all of the computing devices in the house are named for Blackadder characters...)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tivo 1 - press 1 on the universal remote

tivo 2 - press 2 on the remote..oops actually it's 3...so tivo 2 is on button 3...why is that? Oh yea, my 2 is set to mute the receiver and tv all at the same time.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am boring too:

New TiVo (which, ironically, is now the older of my working TiVos)
DT TiVo


----------



## LordGoofy (Dec 10, 2002)

Named mine after my favorite place on earth....

Magic Kindgom
Epcot
Disney Studios


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Mine are all DTivos, including one HR10 (thus no MRV name for it):

DTiVo1 (the HR10)
DTiVo2
DTiVo3
DTiVo4
DTiVo5
DTiVo6
DTiVo7
DTiVo8

All are dual tuner enabled and all except the HR10 are MRV enabled, and the Now Playing title has been changed on all of them to reflect the above. Since they are all attached to the same TV, you need to be able to tell easily which one you're "on". 

Brad


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Well not only do the locations of my TiVos change, the hard drive sizes of both have also changed since I've owned them. So I don't put location or HD size into either's names.


If I ever changed the locations or the HD sizes, I would change the names. Changing the names of the TiVo is a trivial matter and has no effect on anything else. The names are purely for the sake of remembering which device is which. Whatever works for the user to remember is sufficient. It doesn't happen to make any practical difference to me that one of my machines is a 140 and one is a 540. But the HD size affects my decisions about on which machine I can let programs pile up, so I remind myself in the name.


----------



## Banzai (Oct 19, 2004)

Holodeck One and Holodeck Two.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I named mine after elephants.


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

Rod
Todd
Smarch
TiVoHD


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Didn't even think of giving them fun names. Mine are Living Room and Bedroom. I'll have to give it some thought - and one day just give them a silly name and see how long it takes my hubby to figure it out.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I have one and its name is Series 3. I'm utilitarian so if I had more than one, I'd probably name them something like TiVo1 and TiVo2 and write the name on the back of the box. I did that when I had two DTiVos because D* lets you name your boxes the same way TiVo does.


----------



## stevetd (Sep 23, 2006)

Starsky & Hutch....j/k. S2 & S3 here too.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I call my one DVR Supernatural DVR as it can Stop,rewind and fast-forward TIME! if that is not Supernatural i do not know what is!


----------



## Elstevo (Jan 26, 2005)

"Cox Blows"

Maybe it was "Cox Sucks"

I don't remember now. I have Cox for internet and cable since I'm in an apartment facing the wrong way and have no choice.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

S3 = S3 Tivo
RS-TX20 = DVD Tivo

Not to original, but at least I can remember their names.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

SystemJinx said:


> S3 = S3 Tivo
> RS-TX20 = DVD Tivo
> 
> Not to original, but at least I can remember their names.


Hehe, mine are just DVR XXXX, whereas XXXX = last 4 digits of the TSN


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

My first S2 is BoBrady and my second is just the default name that came with it (the last 4 digits of the service #). This last 4 digits just happen to be my dad's name and 2 digit birth year and that struck me as being cool.


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Then*
RED DTV Series2 lifetime
BLUE DTV Series2 lifetime
ORANGE DTV Series2 lifetime
YELLOW DTV Series2 lifetime
WHITE DTV Series2 lifetime
VIOLET DTV Series2 lifetime
GRAY DTV Series2 lifetime
GREEN DTV Series2 lifetime
GOLD Series 1 lifetime

*Now*
GRAY DTV-HD lifetime
RED DTV Series2 lifetime
BLUE DTV Series2 lifetime
GOLD Series 1 lifetime
TiVos continue dropping away, in favour of Windows Media Centers...


----------



## retnuh47591 (Feb 6, 2006)

Fun thread, boring names:
Old ST
DT 1


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

DVR Bedroom
DVR Livingroom


----------



## TommyMac (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine .... He-Vo

The wife's ..... She-Vo


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TommyMac said:


> Mine .... He-Vo
> 
> The wife's ..... She-Vo


I suppose if you get one for your children, you could call it It-Vo.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

TommyMac said:


> Mine .... He-Vo
> 
> The wife's ..... She-Vo


haha! Those are good names.


----------



## Gowan (Apr 13, 2005)

My Humax single tuner S2 is Harvey Dent.
My TiVo DT S2 is Two Face.
My PC is Batcave.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

TivoServer
Dad's Tivo
Mom's Tivo
Chris's Tivo
There All Generic Names


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

I had heard they were Linux based, so without giving it much thought I named the first one, that I received as a gift with lifetime, *penguin box*. The second one became *small penguin*, and the daughters' became *penguin chick*.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

That's one of the things that keeps me with TiVo regardless of anything else. It's a Linux based system which has a lot of advantages, mainly with respect to hacking and upgrades. Although, the only hackable feature I've taken advantage of is disk upgrading. But you never know, I might want to establish a telnet session or something with my TiVo someday.


----------



## fergie8 (Oct 26, 2006)

The Big Unit
Starship Amelia

One of them has a 40 Gb h.d. and the other a 250 Gb h.d. I reckon you'll be able guess which one has which.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I just renamed my seven series two TiVos to the seven deadly sins.

Lust 

Gluttony 

Greed 

Sloth

Wrath

Envy

Pride


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Kato & Green Hornet


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Hevo and Shevo here...


----------



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

Too nerdy:
First: "TiVo Wars"
Second; "Tivo Strikes Back"
Replacement for the first: "Raptor HD"

Son requested living room's new S3 NOT be 'Return of TiVoHD', so it's the much 'cooler' name he wanted... TiVo Wars lives in the computer room now.

It could have been worse:
TiVo: TMP
Wrath of TiVo
The Search for Tivo...


----------



## chaz155 (Nov 4, 2003)

Payton 34... 240 series 80 hr

Grace 17... 540 series 2 351 hrs

Jordan 23... S2 DT 571 hrs

Savard 18... Tivo HD 1TB


geez... wonder where my heart is?

C


----------



## lateknight (Mar 5, 2007)

HAL9000..."What are you doing Dave?"


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Our computers are named after planets, so we named the Tivos after moons. We have Triton and Europa and my unnamed S1


----------



## icu_nxtime (Mar 4, 2007)

Kids Tivo
Living Room

Both series 2 one DT with $6.95 sub and the other is Lifetime both 80 gig and wired together through router. Both are two weeks old to me anyway !!!

In Toronto, Canada works great on Rogers Cable


----------



## crunch3k (Sep 17, 2004)

Papa Bear....(Humax 40/bedroom)
Big Daddy....(DT 180/TV room)


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

mick66, after my favorite poster here.


----------



## jdlyall (Feb 12, 2007)

Pitbull
Nevsky


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Utilitarian here also:

Basement (Series 2 80 Hour)
Bedroom (Series 2 140 Hour)
Bedroom HD (Series 3)
LivingRoom HD (Series 3)


----------



## passatdream (Nov 15, 2005)

Tivolicious and Tivolicious HD.


----------



## RavenFan (Oct 3, 2002)

Mr. Putter
Mom
Charlene


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Behemoth 1039
Ocho 857
Cinco 540
New Dual 540 (I really ought to change this one to something fun)


----------



## chaz155 (Nov 4, 2003)

i thought this thread would have been longer.

C


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I need to change one of my names. My two names are

SERIES ONE
SERIES TWO

But I transferred my liftime from my Series 1 to my TiVo HD. (for free! because the motherboard was bad, and TiVo inc did me a huge and generous favor by allowing me a one time free transfer of my lifetime from my broken S1, even though it was originally lifetimed way to recently for even the $199 transfer offers that have been out there.)

So now my TiVo HD is called SERIES ONE, and so I really should change its name.

I guess it'd better if I name one after me, and the other after my wife. That probably would make more sense.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i added tivo 3 in october....an hr20 but since we had tivo 1 and 2 it felt weird saying directv dvrplus and took too long


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Since my last posting in this thread, I added a TiVo to my workroom, which I call "lab"


----------



## lqaddict (Apr 5, 2005)

My tivo is intelligent - so it is Number 5.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVo 1 and TiVo 2. The lone remaining TiVo in the hose now, a TiVoHD, is just TiVo 2.


----------



## schwingle (Nov 7, 2007)

Only one Tivo, but many PC's

Tivo - Roxanne
Media PC - Ruby
Tivo Desktop downloader/converter - Ramona

The only thing is Roxanne, the tivo, she indeed does have to put on the red light. And she does, quite a bit.

The other PC's are utility names, but as soon as I get more trashy female names beginning with 'R' I'll be renaming those too.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

For now I just have them named tivo2 for the series 2 and tivo3 for the series 3. May have to get more creative if I ever get another tivo. My home computers are labled Gallifrey, Gallifreyone, and Tenthplanet. Gallifreyone and Tenthplanet are laptops but Tenthplanet isn't used much since its an old laptop but I still access it from time to time.

All of these names are Doctor Who related. Gallifrey being the Doctor's home planet and the Tenthplanet being the home of the Cybermen.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

MyTivo (predates marriage)
OurTivo 
TivoHD

Even when we swapped out my original s1 for an s2, it was still MyTivo, since that's what we knew that "spot" as.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

chaz155 said:


> Payton 34... 240 series 80 hr
> 
> Grace 17... 540 series 2 351 hrs
> 
> ...


What's next? Da Tivo?


----------



## Release (May 9, 2007)

The Übertivo


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

S2-DT - Dual tuner
Sony - Old series 1 SVR-2000 
SOLD - Series 2 that I sold, buyer hasn't moved it to his account yet
S3-HD - Tivo HD
S2-LR - Series 2 that's in my bedroom, guess I should rename it to S2-BR


----------



## bigray327 (Apr 14, 2000)

Jedi and Sith.

/nerd


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

btwyx said:


> My sole TiVo is called "Series 3".


We now have a second Series 3 with 2TB of disk, so its called "TootyB".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Series 3 and Tivo HD.. how boring!


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

mattack said:


> Series 3 and Tivo HD.. how boring!


Yawn, oh man your right, the series 3 is really boring. I think I'll go back to my non-boring VCR. I remember just how much fun I was having with that VCR and then I got a Series 3. Wow what a waste of money that was.


----------



## condonse (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine are Mom 3, Dad 3, David, Michael, and we just removed April from service (sold for my daughter. The 3 stands for series 3 (really HD but close enough). We have had several, Mom (actually wife) has had 3, Dad (me) has had 2 and of course each of the children has had one. I guess this is too much info...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

0tivo
1tivo
2tivo
3tivo


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine is named Steve.


----------

